# consecutio temporum



## amicitia

Hola:

Vuelvo a pedir ayuda con una traducción:

Anche per gli stessi Greci non tutti gli uomini vengono da un uomo e da una donna. Infatti, se il cosmo *ha avuto *origine – tesi che peraltro fu condivisa da molti Greci – *è* necessario che i primi uomini non *tressero* origine da un amplesso, ma dalla terra, per la presenza in essa delle *ragioni seminali*.

El principal problema lo tengo en la consecutio temporum de la segunda oración:
Si traduzco así:

También para los mismos griegos no todos los hombres vienen de un hombre y de una mujer. En efecto, si el cosmos *ha tenido* origen –tesis que, por otra parte, fue compartida por muchos griegos- *es* necesario que los primeros hombres no *tuviesen* su origen de un abrazo, sino de la tierra, por la presencia en ella de las *razones seminales.

*No queda bien expresado en castellano. Os agradecería que me ayudarais.
*Amicitia

*


----------



## elitaliano

Como italiano cedo a otro usuario de habla castellana la tarea poner de forma correcta la frase.
Pero quiero señalarte un error en el texto italiano:

tressero  traessero   del verbo (it.) trarre 


Mas un error en tu traduccion:

_amplesso_ no es un simple _abrazo_ sino se trata de _copulacion_


----------



## Matpao

Hola, de hecho a mí la parte italiana no me suena muy bien. Quizás sea correcta, pero yo no habría dicho “traessero” sino “abbiano tratto”. A lo mejor puedes hacer lo mismo en castellano: “En efecto, si el cosmos *ha tenido [tuvo]* origen –tesis que, por otra parte, fue compartida por muchos griegos- *es* necesario que los primeros hombres no *hayan traído* su origen de un abrazo, sino de la tierra, por la presencia en ella de las *razones seminales”.*


----------



## infinite sadness

También la oraciión italiana me parece mal expresada.

En mi parecer:

 En efecto, si el cosmos *tuvo* origen de si mismo –tesis que, por otra parte, fue compartida por muchos griegos- *se habría sido *necesario que los primeros hombres *hubieran traído* su origen no de un acto sexual, sino de la tierra, por la presencia en ella de las *razones seminales.*


----------



## amicitia

Grazie a tutti.
Si alguien tiene alguna otra sugerencia, la agradeceré también. El texto italiano corresponde a la traducción de uno griego. Confrontaré nuevamente para asegurarme, pero creo que está bien copiado. En todo caso, a la vista de ambos idiomas y con vuestras sugerencias, me será más fácil.


----------



## Neuromante

Son varias dudas y no deberían estar en un sólo hilo, pero dudo que se puedan tratar por separado.
Antes que nada: ¿El *"anche"* se refiere a otros pueblos que pensaban que los hombres venían de la tierra o está ahí por un listado de diferencias entre la forma de ver la creación los griegos clásicos y la gente contemporánea?


Yo traduciría "ha avuto origine" por "tuvo un origen". No creo que se refiera a "de si mismo" como te proponen, entre otras cosas porque no es lo que dice el mito griego.
Y "tressero" lo traduciría por "tomaran", de hecho es el verbo "trarre"-"tomar/obtener" si no me equivoco.


Quizás "ragioni seminale" pueda traducirse como "motivos seminales" o "justificación seminal", en singular


----------



## ursu-lab

La consecutio me parece lo de menos. El problema es que se trata de una vieja traducción italiana y se nota muchísimo: suena fatal. 
A proposito della necessità di aggiornare le traduzioni "del año de la pera"... 


amicitia said:


> También para los mismos griegos no todos los hombres *provienen* de un hombre y *una* mujer. En efecto, si *es cierto que*el cosmos *tuvo un* origen –tesis que, por otra parte, fue compartida por muchos griegos- *eso* *conlleva* que los primeros hombres no *fueron engendrados mediante*  una *cópula*, sino *por* la tierra, por la presencia en ella de las *razones seminales.
> 
> *No queda bien expresado en castellano. Os agradecería que me ayudarais.
> *Amicitia
> 
> *


----------



## 0scar

amicitia said:


> También para los mismos griegos no todos los hombres vienen de un hombre y de una mujer. En efecto, si el cosmos *ha tenido* origen –tesis que, por otra parte, fue compartida por muchos griegos- *es* necesario que los primeros hombres no *tuviesen* su origen de un abrazo, sino de la tierra, por la presencia en ella de las *razones seminales. *(logos espermático)
> No queda bien expresado en castellano. Os agradecería que me ayudarais.
> *Amicitia
> 
> *


Para mi está perfecto, el castellano y la  traducción, salvo que agregaría_ fecundante _después de _abrazo_, para mantener el eufemismo original.


----------



## Geviert

Es una versión antigua, es cierto. Aquello que en el texto parece, según nuestra sensibilidad moderna, "un error", es en realidad solo una cuestión de estilo. 

Tu versión me gusta Ursu, es mucho más clara, sin embargo, me queda solo una cierta duda (sai che sono pignolo) si sea legítimo racionalizar el estilo original del autor con una estilo causalístico (provenir...,es cierto..., eso conlleva..., por...).


----------



## ursu-lab

Ho messo "provenir" perché è più comune in spagnolo per dire "venire" nel senso di "derivare". Anche in italiano è piu comune "provenire" e infatti non si capisce perché ha usato "venire" (?) La seconda preposizione "de" (de un hombre y de una mujer) era superflua, di solito in spagnolo non si ripete la seconda preposizione di un doppio complemento (in it. invece è quasi obbligatorio). 
In realtà mi sono dimenticanta una virgola prima di "eso conlleva/implica" e si potrebbe migliorare ancora di molto, se uno sapesse che cosa ha scritto il povero filosofo greco in realtà....
Comunque, in primo luogo bisogna considerare che si tratta di una traduzione (vecchiotta, e questo sì che è un eufemismo  ) e non di un testo originale in italiano, per cui non c'è niente di strano se vi sono delle imprecisioni o, addirittura, degli errori.
Errori non lo so, perché non abbiamo il testo in greco, ma imprecisioni senz'altro. 
QUell'"origine" ripetuto due volte di seguito, per esempio. 
 "Se il cosmo ha avuto origine" vuol dire chiaramente (in *quella *frase) "se il cosmo ha avuto *un* inizio, un principio". Senza l'articolo "un", come giustamente ha fatto notare Neuromante, la frase non è chiara e sembra che continui con un "da...." (da che cosa ha avuto origine?). L'altra "origine" si riferisce alla procreazione. Da chi/cosa sono stati generati gli uomini? Da un amplesso ("coito" o "cópula") tra un uomo e una donna, o dalla terra? 
Quelle "ragioni seminali" sono un obbrobrio linguistico sia in italiano che in spagnolo... Va' a sapere cosa c'era nel testo greco.... Probabilmente parlava di "elementi fecondanti" presenti appunto nel terreno fertile. 
Insomma, trattandosi di una (pessima) traduzione, o ci prendiamo la briga di andare a consultare il testo originale (cosa che personalmente avrei fatto senza nemmeno prendere in mano l'italiano) oppure cerchiamo di migliorarlo nei limiti del possibile, aggiungendo punteggiatura e incisi e cambiando espressioni che non vogliono dire nulla.
In un testo di filosofia, al primo posto *assoluto *ci dev'essere la comprensione e la logica, no?


----------



## Blechi

Entiendo perfectamente que necesitas ayuda para el castellano, pero te aseguro que en italiano está fatal.
Te sugiero alguna posibildad. 
¿De qué idioma se tradujo? 


Persino per i greci non tutti ...
Anche i greci pensano che non tutti ...vengano / siano il frutto dell'unione carnale tra un uomo e una donna: se il cosmo ha avuto (mejor "ebbe" ya que eso pasò hace muuuuuuuucho tiempo) il suo principio / la sua origine

_La frase relativa all'origne è lacunosa: non dice infatti da cosa ha origine il cosmo. O forse "avere origine" non è il modo corretto di esprimere il concetto. Potrebbe, forse, funzionare meglio "avere la propria origine" che porterebbe a "il cosmo ebbe la sua origine". 

Io avrei detto:
Già gli antichi greci sposavano la tesi del big bang rolleyes. Infatti consideravano che, allo stesso modo in cui aveva avuto origine il cosmo, così il primo essere umano doveva essere nato / essere stato originato non dall'amplesso tra un uomo e una donna, ma bensì dalla terra, nella sua qualità di contenitore del seme /ma bensì dalla Terra che ne conservava il seme. 

Per quanto riguarda lo spagnolo ... estoy agotada 

Dire che _la tesi è condivisa da molti greci _(in italiano in minuscolo) mi sembra ripetitivo. Lo dici all'inizio della frase che "_anche i greci pensano che _..."_


----------



## 0scar

Las razones seminales (logos espermártico en griego, rationes seminales en latín) es una idea que tomó San Agustín de los estóicos y que desarrolló para explicar que Dios creó todo de la nada y de una vez, incluido el tiempo, y que como todo lo creado tiene un principio activo dado por Dios, unas potencialidades llamadas razones seminales, ese principio activo le permite a las cosas desarrollarse en el futuro.
El hombre y la mujer pueden dar vida porque llevan en si las razones seminales del barro con que fueron creados.


----------



## Geviert

> In un testo di filosofia, al primo posto *assoluto *ci dev'essere la comprensione e la logica, no?



Certamente, sono d'accordo. Per quanto riguarda la tua spiegazione sulla scelta dei termini, mi sembra più che esauriente, brava . Vorrei aggiungere che i _logoi _spermatici accennati da Oscar ci rammentano di non tralasciare un certo rigore per quanto riguarda il senso finale del testo. Certamente questo riguarda _in primis_ l'autore del testo che ha tradotto il termine greco in questione, generando solo confusione (ormai _logos _non si traduce più poiché è troppo polisemico).


----------



## amicitia

Grazie mille!!!
Soprattutto a Oscar e Ursu-lab


----------

